

Finding puts brakes on faster-than-light neutrinos - llambda
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/111020/full/news.2011.605.html

======
radarsat1
> "The claim that neutrinos can travel faster than light has been given a
> knock by an independent experiment."

There was no such claim. From the beginning, they were asking for explanations
of the error in their measurements. They never claimed that what they measured
was actually correct.

------
ricardobeat
"Finding puts brakes on faster-than-light neutrinos", but 50% of the article
is the opinion of other scientists against the results in question...

------
sukuriant
I am not a physics person, but how is this article saying anything more than
"our current system [which the finding of faster-than-light neutrinos would
break] breaks because these particles aren't exhibiting behavior that we think
they should be exhibiting if they're really doing what we think they're doing.
Therefore, they're not doing that."

------
bostonvaulter2
I think all this attention on cutting-edge physics is giving arXiv.org a
boost. Hopefully preprint servers can infiltrate other fields as well.

